# Meldahl Dam Fishing report ?????



## gbleisch (Dec 21, 2021)

Anybody been up to the dam to fish as of late ?

What's the best time/conditions to fish for Stripers up there ?

Thanks


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

I always find success their Nov and Dec. I am paying more attention to the river level this year. Last year I just went when it wasn’t raining so I don’t have data on conditions. I threw 3/8 oz plain jigs with curly tails/paddle tails.







































The times I was there all 3 turbines were running and it took heavy jigs to get to the bottom. I am headed down their tomorrow 9/10. I will report back.
I have included some pics from last Winter.


----------



## gbleisch (Dec 21, 2021)

Great catches you had there . I'm not a winter fisherman, now through late fall is my comfort zone .
We're you bank fishing or boating or both ? If boat where did you put in at ?

Thanks


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

gbleisch said:


> Great catches you had there . I'm not a winter fisherman, now through late fall is my comfort zone .
> We're you bank fishing or boating or both ? If boat where did you put in at ?
> 
> Thanks


I always fish the bank, Ky side anywhere in between the fishing pier and the Hydro wall.


----------



## gbleisch (Dec 21, 2021)

Ok, thanks


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

9/10 report
MEL01 gauge reading at around 15.5 ft.
Fishing began at 7am. Temp 72 degrees
Fished the tail race area from the walkway before it turns into RipRap. Bottom presentation in the eddy that forms in that area. Targeted Hybrid Striped bass. Threw various jig head weights up to 1/2 0z and different color paddle tails/ curly tailed grubs. No luck. Not many fish caught from other anglers around me.
Decided to catfish. Since it’s near impossible to present a Carolina rig anywhere on the concrete walkway due to the turbines, I decided to move to the left of the fishing pier where the current is more manageable. Caught a huge skipjack on a homemade Sabiki rig. Fished fresh skipjack deadlined with a 5 oz no roll and 7/0 octopus hook. Lots of small annoying runs from what appeared to be turtles. No luck. Wrapped up around 1:30.
Nice day regardless. 1st time I catfished there. The Striped/Hybrid/White bass are definitely not as thick as I experienced last year in the colder months. I plan on continuing to fish this place. I will probably go more often starting in late Oct.


----------



## gbleisch (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks for the report back.


----------

